# Layout progress



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

I thought I would post some photos of my current progress. My track plan is a dog bone with one end hidden for staging track.

The first photo is the hidden area.









Next a lon narrow run to get by my weight machine. Eventually this will be a Syracuse skyline.









Next we turn into what represents the Dewitt yard.








That’s the little switcher that won’t cross turnouts. Newbie lesson learned - classification tracks need power drops past a switch!

Next a long curve heading to the Hudson Valley.










It doesnt look anything like the Hudson River, but I am happy with a first scenery effort.








F

Finally, my reverse dog lop back.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

Apologies for inadvertently double posting the photos.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think your water looks great. Nice work elsewhere too.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice build.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice build.
The Hudson river?
Somewhere I have a picture of the Hudson way up at it's start in the Adirondacks. The part I took the picture it was only around 10' wide.
Your Hudson could look like that.
All depends on where you are at.

Smaller then this one I found on the internet,















By Adam Moss -

__
https://flic.kr/p/WD2YZv
, CC BY-SA 2.0, File:Hudson River outflow from Henderson Lake.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Nice build.
> The Hudson river?
> Somewhere I have a picture of the Hudson way up at it's start in the Adirondacks. The part I took the picture it was only around 10' wide.
> Your Hudson could look like that.
> ...


True! But I don’t know if there are any mainline crossings that far north. In any case, I’m not freelancing, but more ‘inspired’ by the prototype.

thanks, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave NYC 1962 said:


> True! But I don’t know if there are any mainline crossings that far north. In any case, I’m not freelancing, but more ‘inspired’ by the prototype.
> 
> thanks, Dave


There is RR history up there. And the river is so small up there I would think somewhere they crossed it.
There is more then just this, Our History | Adirondack Railroad

But anyway, OK.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> There is RR history up there. And the river is so small up there I would think somewhere they crossed it.
> There is more then just this, Our History | Adirondack Railroad
> 
> But anyway, OK.


Thanks for the link. I’ve been camping many times in the Adirondack region when I was young. It looks like I may be able to work in a scenic train ride to go down memory lane!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Evocative. Is that the 44 toner that is giving you trouble? Are those card stock low relief buildings?
How are they working out for you?


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chops said:


> Evocative. Is that the 44 toner that is giving you trouble? Are those card stock low relief buildings?
> How are they working out for you?


That is the troublemaker! 

I mostly did the card stock as a quick trial. I think with high resolution printing and more care they could look ok, especially mixed with some higher quality structures. I printed some on regular paper and then glued on card stock. Those didn’t come out as well as the ones printed directly on card stock. Then I printed some on my wife’s artist card stock. Those came out the best.


----------

